# how many have you made?



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I was looking at the fired up the airbrush section and realised that the baits that are posted is only a small fraction of their collection. I only have 3 which are fully made, compressors not working, but I have around 5 blanks that still need to be epoxied and painted. So lets hear it how many lures do you have in your collection?


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

in two years i have made over sevnty five baits.heres a few.







.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

In the past year+ since I made my first bait, including the first bait, I have made 27.

Now, the question of the day is:

How many fish have you caught with your baits?

So far, I've caught 1 with the first bait I made. Otherwise, I haven't been out enough to get the rest of them wet to find out.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know  I sell baits, so I could probably go look through receipts and find some, and I always have a 'no-pile' of things that wont' get sent out, at least until my buddies rob me, but I'd venture in the hundreds, and if you're talking just painting, thousands easy.

It's just so damn fun 

Except that I'm kinda burnt out on it now


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been at it since February. I've shaped 18. Of those I have 12 working lures, one still in progress and ruined 5.
I've only been crappie fishing so far so I haven't caught any fish yet.
I did try 2 on a charter on Erie 2 weeks ago - no hits, but then nothing else got hit either.

Brian


----------

